# Batterie nano 2eme génération



## duzzt (27 Octobre 2008)

voila j'ai un nano 2 et ma batterie ne tient plus le coup. a peine 1h30 d'autonomie. je voulais savoir ou trouver une nouvelle batterie sachant que a 1000 et une pile il n'en ont pas et a la fnac non plus. si quelqu'un avait un plan se serait super car je n'ai pas vraiment enfin de changer de modele. Celui la me va tres bien il est très résistant (machine a laver, nombreuse chute plus ou moins vilolente ...)


----------



## fandipod (28 Octobre 2008)

As-tu regarder sur ebay..; Le mieux serait de changer d'ipod...  Regarde sur apple store....http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObj...RSLID?sf=wXX7PUT44YDFC4YPF&nclm=CertifiediPod


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2008)

Il existe des kits pour changer sa batterie.
Comme l'a précisé fandipod, va faire un tour sur ebay.


----------



## fandipod (28 Octobre 2008)

Oui mais bon pas sur du résultat.... Je suis en ce moment à la fnac de bordeaux




Bonne journée


----------



## duzzt (31 Octobre 2008)

voila j'ai fais quelques recherches sur le net ! 

alors mon ipod est le modele MA099FD 2go
j'ai pu trouver sur le net 
http://www.helpbatteries.com/fr/lec...pod-nano-2gb-/product_info-fr-13_33-28790.php
http://www.batteryshop.biz/mod/batterie/baladeur-mp3/apple/ipod-nano-1er-generation.html

je voudais savoir si elles ferai l'affaire car il n'y a pas de modele dessus ! si quelqu'un a deja fait un changement de baterie ..... car je n'ai pas envie de changer de baladeur. celui ci me va tres bien !


----------



## sachanau (31 Octobre 2008)

Le deuxième n'est pas compatible, pour le premier je ne sais pas


----------



## duzzt (31 Octobre 2008)

mais en faites je pense avoir la 1ere generation mais j'en suis aps sur. il est noir avec le derrière alu. c'ets bien le 1er ? sinon si quelqu'un a un lien pour une baterie compatible je suis preneur


----------



## fandipod (31 Octobre 2008)

As- tu celui-ci :http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:IPod_Nano_in_its_Dock.png
Ou celui-là :http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Blue_iPod_Nano.jpg   ????????


Dis nous la réponse


----------



## duzzt (31 Octobre 2008)

le 1er. Mais j'ai voulu installer linux dessus mais le logiciel ne reconnais pas mon ipod. Or cela ne marche que avec les 1ere génération. donc j'ai un doute


----------



## duzzt (4 Novembre 2008)

up      !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2008)

duzzt a dit:


> up      !



:mouais:

Qu'est ce que tu veux savoir de plus ?


----------



## duzzt (6 Novembre 2008)

ben si une d'entre elle est compatible !!!!!! ou si vous savez ou en trouver. car la je suis pas plus avancé avec les réponses que j'ai eu


----------



## fandipod (7 Novembre 2008)

As-tu regarder sur ebay?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2008)

Batterie pour iPod Nano 1G sur ebay.

Ou là.


----------



## duzzt (7 Novembre 2008)

donc j'ai bien un 1ere generation . le derriere est chrome et il fait 2 go .


----------



## fandipod (8 Novembre 2008)

Oui c'est ça... Tu as le derrière en alu brossé?


----------



## duzzt (9 Novembre 2008)

oui en alu brillant !


----------



## fandipod (10 Novembre 2008)

Donc tu as la première generation!


----------



## duzzt (10 Novembre 2008)

ok. sa me semble bizzard car j'ai voulu y installer linux qui ne marche que pour la 1ere generation et sa ne marchai pas.  enfin a 1000et une piles ils n'en ont pas !


----------

